
School credit, job training and a paycheck? - troydavis
https://medium.com/wagovernor/high-schoolers-gain-aerospace-apprenticeship-training-and-its-paid-8a72ab796d9c
======
matt_the_bass
I'd love to see more of this. One hurdle is to find industries that would
benefit from such young trainees.

In general for program like these, How do the corporate partners get value out
of this? Is it just a tax right off or are there other incentives?

My state provides small subsedies to companies that hire interns from local
colleges and universities. This has been a great program for my company _and_
the student. But it doesn't start until college level. And I suspect it is
ripe for abuse.

------
troydavis
One of the few apprenticeship programs that's actually live in the US:

> High school sophomore Sam Yost arrives at Stadium High School in Tacoma
> early every morning for his zero-hour jazz band class at 6:30 a.m. But when
> most students are wrapping up their school day at 2:05 p.m., he still has
> another four hours to go.

A total of 2,000 hours of paid apprenticeship, obtained concurrently with high
school.

